# Yagoohoogle



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Some of you like the Yahoo search engine and some like the Google one so here is a split screen Yahoo\Google.

Yagoohoogle


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL! Suprised I haven't seen this before.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Deke said:


> Some of you like the Yahoo search engine and some like the Google one so here is a split screen Yahoo\Google.
> 
> Yagoohoogle


Thats neat :up: .........


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

, yet... wish could type the query into the one main Yagoohoogle box only, and then google and yahoo spit out their results, instead having to enter such into their box in the split screens - would make the time test more fun...  Saw this last Friday, but being that was April Fool's day, didn't mess w/ it much then...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Wouldn't that be YOOGLE or YAHOOGLE


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Someone has WAY too much time on their hands!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Muahahahah...nice. I searched K-Pages on it. The google side had my site listed as the second result, as usual. The yahoo side had my last servers site, the server before that's site, my old tripod site, and a site I made with another member here a couple months ago, also tripod(since abandoned). An old message board from my tripod site also showed up. My current one however, did not. What does that tell you about yahoo vs. google?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Dogpile.com does the same thing muchhhhh better.
On this one, you have to scroll in each frame separately. It does nothing different than opening a browser window to google and one to yahoo.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I fined this funny............


----------



## Cid2 (Apr 6, 2005)

One of the coolest things I've ever seen ^_^!


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Still pretty new at this stuff, but I think thats cool to have the split window.
I'm always using one or the other; so I bookmarked it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow that is yahcool.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That is way too annoying with the split frame look.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea but Rockn you can see who is faster and Google loads things faster.
http://www.yagoohoogle.com/search.php?q=+Rockn


----------



## monkeymoon (Jan 21, 2005)

What would it be called if it combined Google & Dogpile???.......The possibilities are hysterical.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

hewee, that is true, but would be much more better if both sides of the frames could be fed from one entry; as it is now, you gotta enter it in the google side AND then enter it into the yahoo side, pressing enter also for each side; heck, w/ FF's tabs, you might as well have that, almost the same  However, by entering the words of interest in the web browser space, substituting the words for your example of rockn, THEN! ya can do what I'm after... ok, :up: 

Substitute whatever words you are interested in for the word Rockn, after the "+" sign, and then hit enter... 
http://www.yagoohoogle.com/search.php?q=+Rockn

However, evidently I don't think you can use "quotation marks" to combine a phrase in the title browser bar... 

Seems that the speed is quite variable, even for the same search strings. And the "winner" as far as who is faster changes too, depending upon the search.

Hmmmm... now yahoo is on the left, and google is on the right. And here I am, stuck here in the middle with you...

sorry..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea they need a 3 frame at the top so you can alway have the main search of http://www.yagoohoogle.com/ page to type in.

But who is that site from and how are they making money to run it if it only takes you to other sites searchs. It is showing the search on there servers so it is costing them money.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Yea, was wondering that... have tried a search for yagoohoogle, but haven't had much luck in finding out who is behind the scenes w/ this - only the rumour that its someone in Norway that's running the show...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No not really trying much there as I don't like yahoo so just using google is ok.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Hi... I always thought that the Yahoo search engine was powered by Google. No?

DAVID


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Nope. Yahoo and Google are two different companys. The Yahoo seach also powers Altavista search and I think a few others.

Late,


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yahoo used to use Google for their search engine, but they've since developed their own, competition and all that.


----------



## techgirl1024 (Apr 24, 2005)

Check out shkida.com - I think it's even more useful and better done:


----------



## INeedGmail!! (Apr 24, 2005)

NEver thought of this before


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Provides a 'mirror' version of Google

 kinda same/different

 heres one with new google Gmail


----------

